
Brain cells communicate using mechanical pulses, not electrical signals [pdf] - anigbrowl
https://science.nichd.nih.gov/confluence/download/attachments/117212433/Brain_Cells_Communicate_with_Mechanical_Pulses_-_Fox_2018.pdf
======
anigbrowl
This article was originally published in Scientific American but is paywalled
there. Please do not construe the NIH source as an official endorsement.

